# Any comments on The Brothers Karamazov, the opera?



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

It premiered in 2008 at the Mariinsky; composed by Alexander Smelkov, conducted by Gergiev.

Mixed reviews.

Here is one account:

http://www.nysun.com/arts/operatic-karamazov-takes-traditional-form/82695/

Did anybody hear anything about it or know of a CD or DVD? Schigolch?


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Not to my knowledge, this is a small example in youtube:


----------

